# افيدوني عن دورات الالياف البصرية في مصر



## بدر الشمري (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
ارجوووووووووووو الافادة عن الدورات للالياف البصرية في دولة مصر
سواء كانت تراسل او اكتشاف الاعطال لشبكة الفايبر 
وجزاااااااااااااكم الله كل خير


----------



## star2010 (16 يناير 2010)

ما تريد على هذه الرابط داخل مصر
موقع متخصص فى الفيبر​ 
اضغط هنا ​


----------



## Tamer Galal (25 فبراير 2010)

*شركة جديدة للتدريب*

يوجد ايضا شركة FiberME
تعمل على التريب لنظم شبكات الالياف الضوئية على مستوى عالى واحدث الاجهزة ومنحك شهادة امريكية
www.fiberme.net


----------



## star2010 (13 مارس 2010)

شركة فيبرتك مصر بتقدم دورات عن الالياف الضوئية داخل كبرى شركات الاتصالات فى مصر
www.fibertech-eg.com​


----------



## اسامةطايل (26 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر اخى الغالى


----------



## ezzo_two (2 مايو 2010)

اخي الغالي اي حاجة انت عايزها في الفيبر اما تحت امرك ( اختبار - لحام - تصنبع الكابلات - انواع الكابلات ) اي حاجة
(وانا قد كلامي ) 
انا تحت امرك 
ت: 0122847783
م\محمد عزالرجال 
مهندس اول انتاج كابلات الفيبر بالسويدي للكابلات


----------



## hamada_mensh (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت يا بشمهندس لو عندك riser بتاع اي مشروع اوبتيكل فيبر لا ن عندي مشروع سوف اقوم بتصميمه fiber لكل الانظمه التيار الخفيف
tel, cctv,accesscontrol,bms,public address,tv,data


----------

